
The Mind Behind Early American Protectionism - howard941
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/the-mind-behind-early-american-protectionism/
======
deogeo
The article is interesting, but I found this short statement much more
persuasive: "Economist James K. Galbraith disputes these claims of the benefit
of comparative advantage. He states that "[...] none of the world's most
successful trading regions, including Japan, Korea, Taiwan, and now mainland
China, reached their current status by adopting neoliberal trading rules."",
from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparative_advantage#Criticis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparative_advantage#Criticism)

